
The Three Body Problem(Novel) - kediz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three-Body_Problem_(novel)
======
kediz
Just saw another post about answering calls from Aliens :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369901)
It might be apropos to share my favorite science fiction related to Aliens and
one of the possible consequence of contacting them.

It's a fun read and is critically acclaimed(Won a Hugo award) and it presents
a very different way to look at life and the Universe.

------
takanori
An unbelievably great series.

